# DRI adds AC to owners accounts!



## dougp26364 (Jul 29, 2008)

From a thread on timeshareforums I read that DRI has added an AC to THE Club members accounts. When I checked my account this morning, there was indeed an AC good through July 28th, 2009. Not only that but, when I exchagned my AC for a 2 bedroom July 2009 vacation I was only charged the normal $139 exchange fee. :whoopie: 

This is certainly an unexpected and GREAT benefit for being a member of THE Club. If you're a member of THE Club, check your accounts. You may have a pleasant surprise benefit available.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to agree. Very nice gesture and takes some of the sting out of the unexpected fee we were suddenly hit with this summer. Interesting that they have made no announcement. If it hadn't been for these boards I'd have no idea it was there.  Looking at what I can get with it it appears to have a reasonable value as well (plenty of Marriott's on the "search all" list but not my favorite Cypress Pointe Resort - there are CPGV units available but thats not really the same. Even Key West was there in non-prime time of course along with some just off season ski resorts - could get lucky and get a great week).


----------



## JRS (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, for those of us who are not aware, what is AC ?  I am relatively new to Diamond, need to get up to speed - fast.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 29, 2008)

(AC) Accomodation Certificates that are sometimes issued by Interval International as a reward for depositing you week. They can be used as a "bonus week" for another reservation, subject to the restrictions listed.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 29, 2008)

*Where is the AC*

I just checked my account on the internet and could not find an AC.  Where on the DRI site would I find it and what would it "look like".   Is it your understanding that all DR Club members are supposed to get this?

Thanks.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 29, 2008)

There hasn't been an announcement yet, so no one seems to know who got it or why.  The AC would show up on your II online account.  If you don't have one yet, go to II's website and register.  You have to use DRI's phone number instead of your own though, if you're a Club member.  There are better instructions on how to do this through DRI's website.  When you go to web res, click on the link for the II reservations and it'll bring you to a page with instructions how to regisiter on II's site.  If you're having trouble registering, you might need to call DRI for a walk-thru.  It was tricky my first time around.


----------



## tlsbooks (Jul 29, 2008)

*It"s Gone!!!*

IT was there before I took my daughter to drum lessons and I was having so much fun seeing where I could go and when I came back it's gone....


...on the phone with II


----------



## tlsbooks (Jul 29, 2008)

Got sent over to DRI - the AC were put in our accounts 'in error but they caught it".  How very nice of them.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 29, 2008)

I know, just caught it as well.  I'm livid!  Is there no recourse for those of us that saw it?!


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 29, 2008)

Even the "thank you" post on the DRI site forums is suddenly deleted.  

************_thinking lots of evil thoughts about DRI_**************


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 29, 2008)

*From bogus fees to bogus weeks - II offers them all!*

Never let it be said II can't make mistakes (I believe that's part of their name - wasn't it originally Incorrect Intentionally?) and that they are more than happy to take things away if it doesn't effect developers, only the mere members.  II and customer service. Never happen. The II legacy continues. And DRI joins in with Wastegate, DVC and others in letting them/helping them screw up, run roughshod over members or add unfair fees.  Thanks to all.  Good to know some things never change.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 29, 2008)

Of course the question I have now is, what becomes of the exchange and the money I paid for that exchange before they caught their "mistake."

It seems to me that the better communication they promised isn't happening. It also occurs to me that the motto of "simplicity" isn't being fullfilled. This is NOT making my life simple. 

I have just concluded an ongoing converstation via E-mails about being billed when I had a contract saying that particular fee would be waived this year. It's been back and forth since sometime last month. Today they finally said the bill was incorrect and, initially at least, that I wasn't due a refund. After pointing out I had paid a bill I should never have recieved, they've now agreed to credit my account for that amount towards next years membership dues and give me a discount/credit towards an exchange fee (or something to that effect. I was more concerned with the money I paid more than any future discounts). The point though is that it's not simplicity when you're billed incorrectly, pay the bill because you've read accounts where memberships have been cancelled for non-payment (didn't want to fight that battle so I paid the incorrect bill), and then have to fight with them for several weeks over their error, only to get a credit and not a refund. 

To think, this morning when I learned that AC was in my account, I was starting to get a warm fuzzy feeling about DRI again. Now I'm just a little more disappointed in them than I was before. My attitude leans more towards the fact they're still money centered more than customer centered and "simplicity" is still just lip service. 

DRI, if you're listening, you've still got a LOT of work to do.


----------

